# Are You Going To San Marcos?



## Tex Guy (Nov 23, 2008)

I am just trying to get a feel for how many DFWites we are going to have in San Marcos next month. Please answer the poll associated with this post.

In addition to whether you are going, I would appreciate knowing how many might be camping (or otherwise staying) in the vicinity.

bill


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

I'm going.

Not camping or staying overnight.

--Nikolay


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Where's the option for "I'd absolutely love to but am not sure I'll be able to make it?". Put me down for that one.


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

Phil Edwards said:


> Where's the option for "I'd absolutely love to but am not sure I'll be able to make it?". Put me down for that one.


x3 (Frank and I are really considering it since it is on saturday)


----------



## Tex Guy (Nov 23, 2008)

Phil Edwards said:


> Where's the option for "I'd absolutely love to but am not sure I'll be able to make it?". Put me down for that one.


Oops. Tex Gal is going to try to add a "maybe" option.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

boooo, boooo where is my opinion. I would super duper love to go because it would better my mood and put a smile on my face, but I am "forced" to have to go to my cousins wedding that day in austin.".... / for the ones that go bring me back some plants and a suvaneris(spelling?).. if I got time i could go from austin to san marcos what is that an hours drive?


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

This would be a opportunity to invite previous members of the club back. I would volunteer to do this but I don't know who to invite. Would any of the seasoned members care to help?


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

or what about the people who only show up once in a while. like duc, he should post photos of his 120g it is looking really nice, i know he is still around. he texts me the other night asking if i would help with get a hdmi 52 inch from frys back to his house, then later on said never mind not getting and is busy with school. 

leon i don't know what happen to ddaa. what about the new members...


----------



## Tex Guy (Nov 23, 2008)

It seems to me that I saw that this was a members only event. No?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

The MAYBE option has been added. If you are a maybe you are now able to vote. 

This event IS members only (their immediate families included). I believe that past members have been invited to rejoin.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

aha okay... forgot about that..


----------



## WRabbit (Dec 13, 2010)

Tex Guy said:


> I would appreciate knowing how many might be camping (or otherwise staying) in the vicinity.


I'm staying at the Best Western on I35, about 6 miles from the campground.

Jim


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

can some one give me directions, i might go.. / status quoe bs with my parents and sister... i need a vacation. it's start down south 35 right. got my car fixed... so one pick me up .


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

any one directions directions..


----------



## Tex Guy (Nov 23, 2008)

Take I35 South until you get there.

Alternatively, you might try Google. I hear they have a great map service.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Tex Guy said:


> It seems to me that I saw that this was a members only event. No?


I was talking about recruiting past members back into the club and using this as a reason to contact them. If they are interested, make sure they have the understanding that they would need to be paid up prior to going.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

As much as I wanted to go, I just can't make it work out with other commitments. Please take lots of photos for me!

--Michael


----------



## Gumbie (Apr 18, 2011)

Will an Aquarena educational tour be available for the groups?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

We don't have anything planned like that. So far we have 8 committed to go from our club. Not sure how many are going from HAAPS. It's kind of hard to do a tour when we really don't know how many people will come.


----------



## Ricky Cain (Jan 23, 2004)

As much as I want to I don't think I am going to be able to make it down there. It figures though the first month I am actually living up here we are meeting in San Marcos. LOL


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I going to try to make it to the lunch and then head back up to austin. the wedding is not till night time so if I got time i will see if my family wants to show up for the lunch...


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

I would like to go, but I am not a member of either club. It would be a 2 day trip for me from Jackson, Mississippi. Are you renting canoes?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

HeyPK said:


> I would like to go, but I am not a member of either club. It would be a 2 day trip for me from Jackson, Mississippi. Are you renting canoes?


Just an excuse. We have members that don't live in TX. You could be one of them. Just join up! You could make a weekend of it!


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

I am seriously going to try and make it. Looking forward to meeting the legendary members of DFWAPC and HAAPS!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

HeyPK said:


> I am seriously going to try and make it. Looking forward to meeting the legendary members of DFWAPC and HAAPS!


Well I'd love it if you came!!!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

This was posted by HAAPS leader: It's true for us too. Can't wait to be there!!!

From Davemonkey to HAAPS members:
Just 2 weeks until the big trip to San Marcos with the DFW group. As dry as Texas has been, I'm REALLY looking forward to seeing some flowing water and aquatic plants that are still submerged. 

Here is a link to the Aquarena Center where we will be meeting at 11:00 for the San Marcos trip. For those who will carpool, we can find a central spot in Houston. For those who want to drive themselves, just meet up at the Aquarena Center.

http://www.aquarena.txstate.edu/

We'll meet up, play a bit until lunch, eat, then play some more along/in the river.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Hey everyone!! I'm so happy to see that I'll be getting to meet so many DFW'rs. TexGal has been working with HAAPS to nail down a lunch spot. Here's a Quick Update: 

We'll be eating lunch around 12:30 at the Saltgrass at 221 E SESSOMS DR. It's less than a mile from the aquarena and is on the river. We can even do some collecting there without even leaving the parking lot! This will be the second and LAST spot to meet up for the collection trip.


Paul, I hope to see you there as well!!


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

4 hours 15 mins, from my house. and to get back up to austin 50 mins... i hopefully can make the lunch but will have to do some more talking with my family...


----------

